

How to make help microvideos for your website - adrianh
http://www.holovaty.com/writing/microvideos/

======
svmegatron
Doxie scanner uses this to AMAZING effect for the Doxie Go:
[http://www.getdoxie.com/product/doxie-
go/index.html](http://www.getdoxie.com/product/doxie-go/index.html)

The huge advantage to using micro-video is that it's much, much lower
commitment. Because of this, many more people will watch it and it goes from
being part of product help/support to being part of marketing. Very short
videos convey a ton of information without making the visitor invest a lot of
attention and time.

The only thing I'd caution against is trying to host them yourself. Vimeo,
ooyala, brightcove, even youtube all do an awesome job of hosting videos with
minimal risk of melting your server.

